# SLR01 Headset rust and bearing replacement



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello

Recently purchased a second hand SLR01. 

When trying out a different fit/position today, I noticed the headset bearing had some rust developed on the outside. So I took it all apart. There was a significant amount of rust on the outside of the bearing and in the recess where the bearing sits. The bearings themselves seemed ok and were sufficiently greased. The lower bearing had less rust the top bearing.

Is this amount of rust normal/acceptable? The rust obviously did not affect the carbon, was just sitting there after osmosis. What better setup could have avoided such rust?

In the process of mucking around I unwound the sleeve which holds the expander and the nuts came out. Can anyone point me to a tech sheet for these? as I want to make they go back in correctly. 

Lastly, should I replace the bearings or just rub it back to the steel? I cannot read the numbers. Does anyone know the replacement parts numbers? It's FSA. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I would just try to read the number off the bearings and order replacements.. or ask BMC how to order them.

I have seen some rust on the outside of the bearings from water or sweat getting into it.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

My SLR headset bearings has some rust on them when I removed the fork off to shorten the steerer. The bearings themselves were fine. I chalked it up to insufficient grease on the outside of the bearing when they were installed. I used a Scotch-Brite pad to clean the up a bit, greased them up and reinstalled them.


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

Guess this is the FSA headset BMC uses on the SLR01, but I'm not sure about it.
http://www.fullspeedahead.com/stora...da5-b9f4-4561-9ad1-37f85738cdf3_NO.44E-CF.pdf


----------



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you for your replies. 

Have put everything back together as best as I can, re greasing etc. 

Still havent been able to find spec sheet that includes the aluminium sleeve that goes over the threaded bolt with the star shaped nuts.


----------

